# Goat and Horse Fencing



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

We only have 1.5 acres available for our horse, so we need to set up a sacrifice lot this fall. How large would you make this (we plan on adding a second horse/mini or pony as soon as we can - open to options, just looking for the right fit)? Currently, our horse is turned out 24/7, and I would like to continue this as much as possible, but obviously when it's wet etc I need to have another area to contain him. I would love it if this sacrifice lot were big enough for him, a friend, and 2-3 goats. Is this feasible or am I dreaming? I read goats on a sacrifice lot require 200 square feet per goat, plus a shelter. 

Is this asking too much of our property? If not, what type of fencing would be best for both horses and goats? Also, what kind of dimensions would you use for this area?

Thank you!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The amount of space you need for two horses is just fine for the goats they don't need "additional space" 200 feet per goat is ridiculous. Goats do not space themselves out they stand together. As long as total space gives them plenty of room to move around in I wouldn't worry beyond that. I'm bad with distances unfortunately but no harm in eyeballing it.

Personally I'd recommend NOT putting the goats with the horses, goats are a pain in the behind, and you can definitely kiss you tails goodbye lol.

I would *probably* (see distance disclaimer lol) make the .5 acres a 24/7 accessible area and the other acre a pasture they can have controlled access on. I think every horse should have room to safely gallop if they so choose. It depends on the horse though, a quiet older horse won't need as much room, two horses that get along well won't need so much room, etc.

I think a friend is important but do be realistic. There's a lot of places near here where I've seen "oh we have LAND our neighbors have HORSES I want a horse!!!!" and one day there appears a 20x20 pen that a horse lives in 24/7/365. Not that you're that person, lol but just saying.

I HATE having horses in metal fencing. Even the "horse safe" fencing I've seen far too many injuries from metal, to me this is another reason not having them in together. Depends on the horse though. Any fencing that will keep a goat in safely should be fine for a horse, you can run some electric off of it to keep the horses back too. I would go with 4-5' welded field fencing. How high depends on the goats, some are determined little ******s.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I would second not keeping the goats with the horses. They will chew tails, climb on your horses, and generally make a mess of things. You also need a much more secure fence for goats than horses-- goats are like fencing in water, plus you need to protect goats from predators that won't bother horses. I'd make a small area for your goats to spend most of their time, and about a 1/2 acre pen for your horses, with the rest in pasture.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

SilverMaple said:


> I would second not keeping the goats with the horses. They will chew tails, climb on your horses, and generally make a mess of things. You also need a much more secure fence for goats than horses-- goats are like fencing in water, plus you need to protect goats from predators that won't bother horses. I'd make a small area for your goats to spend most of their time, and about a 1/2 acre pen for your horses, with the rest in pasture.


haha that's a great way of putting it! One of my best friends raises goats, so I'm always hearing stories of their escape. If we can't keep the horses and goats together, I probably won't get goats. How do sheep and horses do? I just know sheep can be a PITA....


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Yogiwick said:


> The amount of space you need for two horses is just fine for the goats they don't need "additional space" 200 feet per goat is ridiculous. Goats do not space themselves out they stand together. As long as total space gives them plenty of room to move around in I wouldn't worry beyond that. I'm bad with distances unfortunately but no harm in eyeballing it.
> 
> Personally I'd recommend NOT putting the goats with the horses, goats are a pain in the behind, and you can definitely kiss you tails goodbye lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sheep are WAAAYYYYY less of a PITA then goats...WAY. I have breed Shetland sheep, they are VERY easy and low maintenance plus friendly. That may just be coming from your friend who likes goats ****.

That said as far as keeping them with horses I don't think it changes much, though less likely (but never say never) to have eaten tails lol. They may be easier to keep in then goats but they still need the same type of fencing. I don't think it would change any of your challenges. Sheep also have a low copper tolerance so you'd need to keep them well away from any horse feed or minerals (not as major a concern with goats). I would never want my little sheep in with horses, way too many concerns about safety. (I'm not big on mixing species in general in case that wasn't obvious lol, but my sheep are less than 100 pounds.) Larger sheep may be safer but the way the two types of animals think can run you into issues if they don't all get along super well, with limited room this is obviously more of a concern.

Why do you want sheep or goats?


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Yogiwick said:


> Sheep are WAAAYYYYY less of a PITA then goats...WAY. I have breed Shetland sheep, they are VERY easy and low maintenance plus friendly. That may just be coming from your friend who likes goats ****.
> 
> That said as far as keeping them with horses I don't think it changes much, though less likely (but never say never) to have eaten tails lol. They may be easier to keep in then goats but they still need the same type of fencing. I don't think it would change any of your challenges. Sheep also have a low copper tolerance so you'd need to keep them well away from any horse feed or minerals (not as major a concern with goats). I would never want my little sheep in with horses, way too many concerns about safety. (I'm not big on mixing species in general in case that wasn't obvious lol, but my sheep are less than 100 pounds.) Larger sheep may be safer but the way the two types of animals think can run you into issues if they don't all get along super well, with limited room this is obviously more of a concern.
> 
> Why do you want sheep or goats?


Honestly, just for "fun" - possibly 4H for the kids. I am around the goats my friend raises, and love them. She raises Nigerian dwarf goats, I just think they are fun, I just don't want to create a "conflict of interest" since we are short on space lol. 

I've read a lot of people keep goats or sheep successfully with horses, but I've also read some people have issues, so I am not sure I want to risk it. I imagine in a smaller space, there would be more issues.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My goat does not eat tails. Just saying. He stays in with the horses just fine -- but he is the sole goat and the horses are his herd, why would he leave? They are all buds.
He and the two horses have the choice of two stalls, a big overhang, and free access to five acres of pasture. 

However, goats are a different fencing challenge than horses. To say the least. The main thing is that horses need something strong enough to keep them in and safe enough so they won't damage themselves, while goats just need something they won't climb over. In the case of the pasture, we use electric rope strands. I don't use electric where horses are together in close quarters, so we went with non-climb with boards top and bottom. Stewart the goat cannot get over this fence unless he can climb on a hay net first; the hay nets are on the divider between the runs, which has an open gate, but Stewart likes to do things the hard way.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Avna said:


> My goat does not eat tails. Just saying. He stays in with the horses just fine -- but he is the sole goat and the horses are his herd, why would he leave? They are all buds. However, goats are a different fencing challenge than horses. To say the least.


haha! How fun.

Yes, the fencing concerns me. Maybe I'll stick to chickens for now...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I love Stewart. He will do anything for a peanut. He makes me laugh every day.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Avna said:


> I love Stewart. He will do anything for a peanut. He makes me laugh every day.


I love that name!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You can always get goats/sheep later on. I think I'd get the horse friend and get your area situation THEN determine if you have the facilities to add another species on. Some things are easy to work around others aren't. Maybe your new horse will HATE goats or something. If you think you may want to add on in the future I would fence with that in mind.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Yogiwick said:


> You can always get goats/sheep later on. I think I'd get the horse friend and get your area situation THEN determine if you have the facilities to add another species on. Some things are easy to work around others aren't. Maybe your new horse will HATE goats or something. If you think you may want to add on in the future I would fence with that in mind.


That's the idea. I want to pick a fencing that will allow for both. I am not in a rush to get goats or sheep, I just don't want to have to redo the fencing, so I am trying to create a space that would accommodate both.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you do decide to get goats,make sure your horse's are ok with them. My pally doesn't like goats at all he will try to kill them. The black gelding is totally fine with goats. Pally also doesn't like dogs ,so have to make sure dog can't get into corrals or pasture.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

At least a half of an acre. You want room for them both to move around and space to move if one gets aggrieved at having someone in his personal bubble. Careful turnout and keeping poo picked will keep grazing maximized but 1 acre will not be enough to "keep" a horse much less two so expect to feed hay and possibly a pelleted feed year round.


----------



## ThinkIcan (Feb 22, 2019)

*A horse, 2 goats, and a small pasture*

Our situation sounds similar. We fenced a small 1-2 acre pasture in no-climb horse fence. We were not 100% sure what we would end up with for Pasture Pets, given the kids potential interest in 4H and all.

In the end, we have just my mare, a sensible older gal, and two pygmy/fainter cross goats. They are all new to us this summer and have mostly had full access to the pasture. In preparation for the seasons of mud, we did buy some used round pen panels and have them assembled into a sacrifice lot of sorts. The goats are small enough to go through, which is fine with me, 'cause their dainty little feet don't seem to do much damage and they are primarily there for weed control, so they will have better access to them that way. They have not eaten the horses tail or escaped through the main fence, but we haven't gone through winter yet either, so i guess we will see. They do wander out the gate if I am trying to get the mare out for a ride, so I lock them in a stall. 

In the end, I really like the way our set-up turned out. And if you are patient and find goats at a good price, I would think you could re-sell them if they turn out to be a pain.


----------

